# Interview Questions for hiring a stage technician



## jessamarie6 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been conducting interviews recently and often feel like I just have enough good, probing questions to ask. I was wondering what some of your favorites were (either that you like to ask or you have been asked in the past). 

For example, one of my favorites is to ask people "If you could take a class to learn or improve one skill right now, what would it be?" 

(in the interest of full disclosure I hope to eventually put together a post on my blog on this subject)


----------



## ScottT (Nov 18, 2009)

From Google:
"You are shrunk to the height of a nickel and your mass is proportionally reduced so as to maintain your original density. You are then thrown into an empty glass blender. The blades will start moving in 60 seconds. What do you do?"

It is an odd question though (there is no right or wrong answer in Google's mind), and it's used to judge the creativity of the applicant.


----------



## Footer (Nov 19, 2009)

My brother is the interview guru, I will have to ask him when I see him next.

Some good ones I have used/been used on... 
Whats a good day look like for you?
Whats a bad day look like for you?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm partial to "What's the strangest interview question you've ever been asked, and how did you respond?"


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 19, 2009)

What would you do if a smurf spontaniously appeared in your pants?

Ok not a real invterview question but it should be.

I've never been asked really good interview questions...I've had a few random ones, such as "What books are you reading?" But nothing strange.


----------



## museav (Nov 19, 2009)

What is the interview for and what are you trying to assess?

Added: By the way, that was a question and not a response. One of the oddest question I had during an interview was "Before you left home today, did you make your bed?", I guess they were looking for signs regarding personal organization. But that was the type of question I got coming right out of college and the questions I received later in my career definitely differed. My favorite question as an interviewee is always "When could you start?"


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 19, 2009)

I was asked what's the best type of mic. I just said it depended on the application and asked if they had a specific application... which they didn't. I think it was a trick question .


----------



## BrianWolfe (Nov 19, 2009)

Why should I hire you and what can you do for us?


----------



## sstolnack (Nov 19, 2009)

One I was asked is "how would your best freind describe you?" It caught me by suprise, and I had to think a bit, but it's a great question.


----------



## erosing (Nov 20, 2009)

My favorites I've been asked are, "How would this (job/project/position/etc...) benifit you," and, "What are your goals for this project."


----------



## shiben (Nov 22, 2009)

I was asked to sell the interviewer a stapler while interviewing for a job in HS (selling bibles at a store, never felt more like a prostitute)... It kind of threw me for a loop.


----------



## Les (Nov 22, 2009)

I think that if you ever go to an interview a good question to ask is if they ever press charges. haha.


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am currently going through the process of hiring a stage technician and was hoping to get some ideas or tips for the process.


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am currently going through the process of hiring a stage technician for the first time. Anyone have any questions out of the box they like to ask or any advice? Thanks


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, what duties are you expecting this person to fulfill? "Stage technician" is a pretty broad job title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## chawalang (Jan 15, 2015)

How do you deal with/ handle stress?

How do you resolve conflict?


I believe that interpersonal skills and the ability to resolve conflict are just as important of a skill set as knowing the ins and out of three phase power.


I wish more people in the industry felt the same.


----------



## lwinters630 (Jan 15, 2015)

chawalang said:


> How do you deal with/ handle stress?
> 
> How do you resolve conflict?
> 
> ...


These are good, but let me add a twist. Past performance is the best prediction future. 

I like to ask something like "Give me a specific example in your past work history where you . . . . . successfully resolved conflict."

Applying this format will tell you a lot. Do they listen to your question, or make up something they would've done, or were they the problem.


----------



## Footer (Jan 15, 2015)

Personally, I would try to narrow it down a bit then throw a gig at each person and see how they do. I have had people that look great on paper crash and burn and I have had people go the other way as well. What kind of job? What kind of clients?


----------



## Les (Jan 15, 2015)

Footer said:


> Personally, I would try to narrow it down a bit then throw a gig at each person and see how they do. I have had people that look great on paper crash and burn and I have had people go the other way as well. What kind of job? What kind of clients?



This is excellent advice which has worked out where I work as well. Some of our best technicians may or may not look good on paper or even interview well (and it goes both ways). The best way to gauge how they do is to put them through the paces.

Character-based interviews are great if you're looking to fill a managerial position. For technicians, I would emphasize less on how they answer hypothetical/HR questions and more on experience level, technical skill/interest, and over all enthusiasm.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 15, 2015)

Type "candy questions in tech" into CB's search box.
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/so-you-call-yourself-a-me-part-2.3039/
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/so-you-call-yourself-a-me-part-3-more-easy.3040/
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/wanna-be-a-me-3.3216
Rework some of these: http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/im-a-product-of-cb-am-i-ready.26713/#post-236719


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 16, 2015)

wow, thanks everyone for the great responses. I am happy that the thread gained some momentum. 

I understand the stage technician is a broad topic, However that is exactly what I am looking for. In this house we have no use for a one trick pony, they must be flexible, adaptable, and have an expanded knowledge of all operations. I wear multiple hats and always get my hands dirty which is what I expect of the ideal candidate. We are not looking for an audio engineer or a video tech, one trick ponies will not do. I need a guy or girl who can see the full show and execute with limited assistance. You may laugh but I have been doing for 7 years so far so just to have someone to help is a big step forward.

A question I came up with is as follows:
The situation is video playback during a corporate event. You have to cue video, lighting, screen, audio, and projector. You are by yourself, in what order would you set your cues?


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 16, 2015)

Footer said:


> Personally, I would try to narrow it down a bit then throw a gig at each person and see how they do. I have had people that look great on paper crash and burn and I have had people go the other way as well. What kind of job? What kind of clients?




gafftapegreenia said:


> Well, what duties are you expecting this person to fulfill? "Stage technician" is a pretty broad job title.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




gafftapegreenia said:


> Well, what duties are you expecting this person to fulfill? "Stage technician" is a pretty broad job title.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



I understand that it is a broad title, but that is exactly what I mean. I need a stage tech that can work with audio, lighting, set, management, video, ect. We are a very understaffed facility and finally they are allowing me to get a stage technician. I originally set the job description as Assistant Technical Director but HR changed it Stage Technician. Right now my crew basically consist of Financial Aid students who can do basic labor for me. Most of the time my operating crew consist of volunteers supplied by the client unless they will pay for me to bring in operators which is few and far between, so flexibility and being able multitask is a must.


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 16, 2015)

ScottT said:


> From Google:
> "You are shrunk to the height of a nickel and your mass is proportionally reduced so as to maintain your original density. You are then thrown into an empty glass blender. The blades will start moving in 60 seconds. What do you do?"
> 
> It is an odd question though (there is no right or wrong answer in Google's mind), and it's used to judge the creativity of the applicant.



If I was the height of a nickle and was in a blender? My answer based solely on the fact that there is nothing in the blender with me . I would duck.


----------



## robartsd (Jan 16, 2015)

lapro63139 said:


> If I was the height of a nickle and was in a blender? My answer based solely on the fact that there is nothing in the blender with me . I would duck.


I agree with your answer (actually I'd probably lie down). I'd also be worried about the aerodynamics of the blade moving through the air, so I'd be looking for handholds and probably preferring to be as close to the center as practical because the speed would be the lowest there. After finding as secure a position as I could, I'd probably start to worry about the person who started the blender adding things to it.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2015)

Try some equipment specific questions: 
We have an ETC Element can you show me how to write a cue on it? If you don't know that specific board, what would you look for?
We have a GLD 80 mixer can you show me how to add reverb to a microphone? If you don't know that specific board what would you look for? 
You are running sound for a small rock band performance. As sound check starts you hear a hum. Where would you first check to find the hum? What would you do to stop the hum? 
If I asked you to take an ETC Source four and bench focus it to be a flat field, what would you do? 
We have _____ follow spots. How would you go about changing the gel? If you don't know this particular fixture, what would you look for? 
You have the following microphones in your inventory to choose from__________. What would you use for a bass guitar amp? What would you use as a drum overhead?


----------



## lapro63139 (Jan 16, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Try some equipment specific questions:
> We have an ETC Element can you show me how to write a cue on it? If you don't know that specific board, what would you look for?
> We have a GLD 80 mixer can you show me how to add reverb to a microphone? If you don't know that specific board what would you look for?
> You are running sound for a small rock band performance. As sound check starts you hear a hum. Where would you first check to find the hum? What would you do to stop the hum?
> ...


 I really like those questions. Lots to take away from your post.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 17, 2015)

When looking for lighting/electrics technicians I really like to ask "So why do 120V and 120V make 208V?" One of the hiring managers I know really likes "How do dimmers work?" Both are questions with pretty complex, multi-layer answers, and it's unlikely that the average candidate will have a good concise answer right off the top of their head. You aren't necessarily looking to get a right answer, but to shake them up a little and see how they respond.


----------



## chawalang (Jan 17, 2015)

I have actually done the same with what does DMX stand for and what is each pin on a 5 pin data cable do? Its good to see how people react on the spot to something they weren't expecting.

In reality that is our industry, you have to react all the time to stuff you were not expecting.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 17, 2015)

The ultimate power of survival in any technology-based industry is the ability to recognize when you need to seek out new information and then going out and doing that, and until then, knowing how to improvise based on what you already know.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jan 22, 2015)

MNicolai said:


> The ultimate power of survival in any technology-based industry is the ability to recognize when you need to seek out new information and then going out and doing that, and until then, knowing how to improvise based on what you already know.



“Never memorize something that you can look up.” - Albert Einstein

"The half of knowledge is to know where to find knowledge." inscribed above the entrance to Dodd Hall at Florida State. 

Google + Smartphones make this task much simpler. Google-Fu needs to be a required HS course.


----------



## NevilleLighting (Feb 19, 2015)

I worked as production manager for a large summer stock company. Most of the people I hired were either college students or recently graduated. The one stock question I had was "what do you want to be when you grow up?" It helped show me how much people would be dedicated to the job as it is or as a stepping stone and not just something to fill the time.


----------



## Victorprusso (Apr 10, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Try some equipment specific questions:
> We have an ETC Element can you show me how to write a cue on it? If you don't know that specific board, what would you look for?
> We have a GLD 80 mixer can you show me how to add reverb to a microphone? If you don't know that specific board what would you look for?
> You are running sound for a small rock band performance. As sound check starts you hear a hum. Where would you first check to find the hum? What would you do to stop the hum?
> ...




I like these! Great idea, seems like it would help to see how the candidate critically thinks in a practical way, something they would actually use in your facility.


----------



## Victorprusso (Apr 10, 2015)

chawalang said:


> I have actually done the same with what does DMX stand for and what is each pin on a 5 pin data cable do? Its good to see how people react on the spot to something they weren't expecting.
> 
> In reality that is our industry, you have to react all the time to stuff you were not expecting.




Well, a lot of times the client doesn't need us until they need us, but it's our job to fix the problem before they realize they need us, therefore making it look like they don't need us. Bad cycle! Lol. But the better the technician is at thinking critically very quickly, the easier it is to have a seemless event or show, at least to the eyes of the audience and client.


----------



## robartsd (Apr 10, 2015)

Victorprusso said:


> Well, a lot of times the client doesn't need us until they need us, but it's our job to fix the problem before they realize they need us, therefore making it look like they don't need us. Bad cycle! Lol. But the better the technician is at thinking critically very quickly, the easier it is to have a seemless event or show, at least to the eyes of the audience and client.


It might be a good idea to share info about the problems you had and how they were overcome to make the event "seamless" with the client at some point shortly after the event. That would help the client know your worth and possibly plan to avoid some of the problems in the future. Just make sure it doesn't come off as complaining - after all, in the clients mind you were paid to take care of it.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 10, 2015)

Victorprusso said:


> I like these! Great idea, seems like it would help to see how the candidate critically thinks in a practical way, something they would actually use in your facility.


To me the most important factors are determining critical thinking skills, ability to adapt to the unknown, and thinking under pressure. I don't care if you know how to use my facility's gear before you arrive. I care if you have the ability to quickly master it.


----------

